
How to Stop Procrastinating: the “Seinfeld Strategy” - shawndumas
http://jamesclear.com/stop-procrastinating-seinfeld-strategy
======
ToastyMallows
Funny, Jerry was doing an AMA on reddit and he was asked about the "Seinfeld
Strategy". His response was something along the lines of "I can't believe I'm
getting credit for putting an X on a calendar."

